
Self-driving database management systems - mrry
http://blog.acolyer.org/2017/01/17/self-driving-database-management-systems
======
PaulHoule
Companies such as Salesforce.com and Metaweb got patents on automatically
optimizing databases in the early 00's -- this was before the current wave of
ML work. These should be expiring quite shortly.

